# Piccolo or Pinafore-any familiarity?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie has a heavy Pinafore pedigree. We also just met a lovely dog from Pinafore at Poodle Day. The couple traveled to TN(?) to pick her up and said the current breeder at Pinafore is wonderful. Their dog, Tessie, was a sweetheart and sooo pretty and refined! Here is a picture with her on the left and Maizie on the right. Our girls loved each other, like they knew they were related, just like Frosty with his relatives.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a friend whose poodle boy is from Piccolo. Kip is really lovely and they are very happy with him. He is a little over 2 yrs old. She drove from Colorado to pick him up and then back to Colorado. He was unphased by the road trip. Kim and I had litter mates from another breeder 16 yrs ago and she THOROUGHLY checks out breeders so I am assuming she also did her homework with checking out Piccolo.

Best of luck with your pup, regardless of who you choose for a breeder.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Lake Sai?*

How about Lake Sai-any familiarity there?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You are welcome for the info.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> You are welcome for the info.


I've been doing animal rescue and I haven't slept much in weeks. I actually planned on thanking both of you for the info and asking a followup but my brain doesn't function well on no sleep.

So, thank you both for the info and my followup question is, Piccolo is in MD, correct?
I thought they bred only browns.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mish17 said:


> I've been doing animal rescue and I haven't slept much in weeks. I actually planned on thanking both of you for the info and asking a followup but my brain doesn't function well on no sleep.
> 
> So, thank you both for the info and my followup question is, Piccolo is in MD, correct?
> I thought they bred only browns.


Yes, Piccolo is in MD and breeds browns.

What color do you prefer?
Also, if we knew where you are located some of us might know other breeders who breed the color in which you are interested.

Cathy


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

I wouldn’t mind brown. I really like cream but I’m not all that picky about color. I’m more concerned with health-related issues-minimal vaccines, not having a requirement as far as having to soay or neuter too soon, performing at least the testing recommended by pca. I was just a little nervous about Piccolo’s deposit policy. They require half the price of the puppy, which is a lot to lose, should something unforeseen happen and you have to lose your deposit.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am not familiar with Lake Si but did go to their web site to look things over. 
A couple of things I don't like....they require you to give a specific brand of supplement to the dog for a certain amount of time or if you don't and health issues arise then your health guarantee invalid. That would be a deal breaker for me. Once I own a puppy it is mine and I don't want the breeder insisting I buy supplements or specific foods for that puppy....it should be my choice, not theirs. 

Also I skimmed over their guardian program, not a program I would be interested in, however the $1250 deposit required is half the purchase price of a puppy on their guardian ship program. HOLY COW! $2,500 for a puppy!?

Two and a half years ago my girl, from Donnchada poodles, was $1,500. Donnchada poodles are some of the finest poodles in the country and I don't say that lightly. Betty Brown of Donnchada Poodles has been breeding, showing, and handling top poodles since the early 1970's and has decades of experience.

Betty did want me to spay Poppy by 1 yr of age, but when I explained that I wanted to wait until growth plates were finished growing and until she had one heat cycle Betty agreed to that. Poppy was 13 weeks old when I got her so had already completed her puppy vaccinations, except for rabies. Because she was going to ship by air to me the vet certificate required her to have rabies so she was given that. Poppy was given the vaccines per Dr. Dodds' recommendations and Betty gave me a copy of the vaccine records. Breeders like Betty are very savvy about vaccines and about not over vaccinating.

I think that these people, at Lake Si, who breed poodles as well as French Bull dogs and I am not sure what else, are asking an awful lot for their puppies and do not have nearly the experience at breeding as many other breeders have.

I would check out Litilann's Poodles. I have had a girl from Ann Rairigh at Litilann's, or Donnchada poodles, or Rockn' Rolla Poodles, or Avalon Poodles in Wisconsin. All lovely poodles and very very experienced breeders with great reputations. Lots of great breeders out there from which to choose.

I wish you the best in your search. Let me know if I can be of further help.

Cathy and Poppy

Here she is on Gotcha Day, 13 weeks old


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Viking Queen said:


> Also I skimmed over their guardian program, not a program I would be interested in, however the $1250 deposit required is half the purchase price of a puppy on their guardian ship program. HOLY COW! $2,500 for a puppy!?


I paid $2,500 for each of my spoos. And Rock'nRolla's pricing may have even gone up a bit since, just FYI. Pricing in the West is higher than other parts of the country.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> I paid $2,500 for each of my spoos. And Rock'nRolla's pricing may have even gone up a bit since, just FYI. Pricing in the West is higher than other parts of the country.


On the East Coast I paid $2500 for Little Leonard, a well bred healthy poodle from champion show lines and health tested parents


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

$2500 doesn't particularly make me gasp, blink or swallow hard either.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

$2500 is the standard, as far as I’ve seen.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, I guess I really got a bargain with Poppy. The other two top notch breeders I spoke to at the time were both under $2,000 as well. . .


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Viking Queen said:


> Well, I guess I really got a bargain with Poppy. The other two top notch breeders I spoke to at the time were both under $2,000 as well. . .



I think there is a range of maybe 1700 and up to 2500 or maybe a bit more.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Mish17 said:


> Is anybody familiar with either of these breeders?


Pinafore has been around for many, many years and has produced many very good dogs. I looked on the OFA web site - it appears that Pinafore has been testing and registering with OFA since the 1980s. That's a good thing.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

My Pixie was $2500 and BOY does she know it. lol. From what I found here for well bred pups in New England that was in the same ballpark as a number of other breeders.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mvhplank's dog Neely is a Piccolo dog. He is a great performance dog with lots of titles in obedience and rally, but has mild Addison's.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> mvhplank's dog Neely is a Piccolo dog. He is a great performance dog with lots of titles in obedience and rally, but has mild Addison's.


That's correct--and thanks for the compliment! I would call his disease "well controlled" with medication, but he does have Typical Addison's, where the adrenal glands are totally non-functioning. He's still intact (and will never be bred), and I suspect those additional hormones help keep him stable.

As far as we can tell, he's the only dog in her lines to develop Addison's (Evelyn keeps in touch with her puppies). They never used that stud again; Prada was from Pepper's litter before Neely's and by a different sire. The current intact bitch is a couple of generations beyond Neely's dam, Pepper (Pepper (black) > Prada (brown) > Paige (brown)). The girls are sweet and friendly, and do compete in UKC conformation and some rally and obedience.

Paige is set for a repeat breeding in March to Estlin, a multi-titled cream from Michigan. Like the previous litter, puppies should be pretty evenly divided between brown and black. I'm seriously considering a puppy from the upcoming breeding. 

She also asks $2500 for a puppy. She gave me a full registration for Neely, since we were considering offering him at stud. We see each other fairly often at shows and trials, so I guess we're "friendly acquaintances." I see more of her mother, who had Maxwell (Pepper's father), and coaxed me into getting Neely.

I'm leaning toward black, but I'm really looking for a performance dog of any color, even if it has a mismark, as a couple of the pups in the previous litter did. I could still put it in UKC conformation as a multi-colored poodle.

You can see a boatload of pictures on Evelyn's Facebook page for Piccolo's Poodles. She also has a web page, but the most current information is on Facebook.

She does all health testing, breeds for diversity, and the pups get Puppy Culture enrichment. She responds promptly to messages.


----------

